# The more housework married men do, the less sex they have



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2013)

More housework, less sex for married men: study - FRANCE 24

Interesting article.




> The road to hell is paved with good intentions, as they say: the more housework married men do, the less sex they have, according to a new study published Wednesday.
> 
> Husbands who spend more time doing traditionally female chores -- such as cooking, cleaning, and shopping -- reported having less sex than those who do more masculine tasks, said the study in the American Sociological Review.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll give you this Perg......you're not afraid to stir the pot.......


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 31, 2013)

That's it. I'm never lifting a hand around the house again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 31, 2013)

No comment!!!!!!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2013)

What do you think the dynamics are behind these results? Women demanding hubbies help more (maybe they use sex as a tool of manipulation more)? Working women needing hubbies to help more because they are tired from working? Lower satisfaction of marriage for men who help and thus lower intimacy in marriage?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 31, 2013)

Well since that isn't the case in my home (my husband does most of the dishes & laundry)...
*I think that the men who help out around the house are much more humble and less likely to report how often they actually engage in "marital duties"* (isn't that what the Puritans called sex with their spouse?)!
Whereas, on the other hand, men who are too macho to lift a finger around the house because it isn't manly, are more likely to exaggerate the truth in order to make it sound like they are the king of the jungle (aka they're just being egotistical).


----------



## thbslawson (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry, but this is a bunch of bunk. I love to cook, and actually find vacuuming to be somewhat therapeutic. Won't go further than to say it's never been a problem. With two kids, and one with special needs, my wife really appreciates the help I give. What a great way to love your wife like Christ loves they church than to serve her.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2013)

The article never says that the other husbands don't help; but only that they help in more "masculine" ways:



> "Couples in which men participate more in housework typically done by women report having sex less frequently. Similarly, couples in which men participate more in traditionally masculine tasks -- such as yard work, paying bills, and auto maintenance -- report higher sexual frequency."



So, it isn't a matter of quantity of help, but kinds of help given addressed in the article.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2013)

Another quote:



> "The results suggest the existence of a gendered set of sexual scripts, in which the traditional performance and display of gender is important for creation of sexual desire and performance of sexual activity,"


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 31, 2013)

Or maybe the pagan culture that presses toward egalitarianism is more rife with with an individualistic self-centered mindset such that intimacy is valued less. I doubt that any majority of the respondents in this survey are Christians. Is less intimacy a cause or a consequence?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the results are about as logically accurate as any statistical report (and to make it worse, if one hold to the Clarkian critique of empiricism, this report is 0.00% accurate)



Pergamum said:


> What do you think the dynamics are behind these results? Women demanding hubbies help more (maybe they use sex as a tool of manipulation more)? Working women needing hubbies to help more because they are tired from working? Lower satisfaction of marriage for men who help and thus lower intimacy in marriage?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Well since that isn't the case in my home (my husband does most of the dishes & laundry)...
> *I think that the men who help out around the house are much more humble and less likely to report how often they actually engage in "marital duties"* (isn't that what the Puritans called sex with their spouse?)!



Bingo!


----------



## kodos (Jan 31, 2013)

I have 4 children. I suspect we'd have more if I helped around the house more than I currently do.


----------



## chuckd (Jan 31, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Well since that isn't the case in my home (my husband does most of the dishes & laundry)...
> *I think that the men who help out around the house are much more humble and less likely to report how often they actually engage in "marital duties"* (isn't that what the Puritans called sex with their spouse?)!
> Whereas, on the other hand, men who are too macho to lift a finger around the house because it isn't manly, are more likely to exaggerate the truth in order to make it sound like they are the king of the jungle (aka they're just being egotistical).



confirmation bias

New study: Wives who control the marital relationship control all aspects of the marital relationship


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 31, 2013)

Association does not imply causality.

It could just as easily be that husbands that feel neglected in that arena take on extra duties to try to encourage spousal appreciation (you know, all that Sex Begins in the Kitchen stuff).


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 31, 2013)

chuckd said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > Well since that isn't the case in my home (my husband does most of the dishes & laundry)...
> ...



Perg asked what we "think" the dynamics were & that was just my 
Suffice it to say, in "my" experience the OPPOSITE is true of the findings to the study.
That is all! Stepping out of this thread before it gets moved to the man-only forum! Carry on!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 31, 2013)

Help with the dishes after working on the car, it helps clean your hands. If you take a break between vacuuming the living room and bedroom, blast a squirrel from the kitchen window. That should debunk some suppositions from the article, if you don't get arrested for doing the second in some liberally infested parts of the USA.


----------



## thbslawson (Jan 31, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> The article never says that the other husbands don't help; but only that they help in more "masculine" ways:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts are it's a "chicken or the egg" thing. Rather than less sex being due to a man doing housework, I would surmise that there is a deeper problem in the marriage that results in the woman running the home. Then the results of that is the man doing more housework and both of them not engaging in sexual intercourse frequently.

If a marriage is centered on Christ, founded in the Scriptures, I don't think it'll matter one bit.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 31, 2013)

Was this "study" conducted by Mark Driscoll and Mars Hill Church?
Honestly i don't believe a word of it.


----------



## gordo (Jan 31, 2013)

It's probably biological. When woman see men in their natural roles it may lead to an attraction. It's definitely more 'manly' to be out digging in the yard or fixing a car then to vacuum or wash the bathtub.


----------

